# Create a JAPANESE \ GERMAN account on XBOX Live



## Nic (Jan 3, 2010)

<big><big>THIS GUIDE IS INTENDED TO ONLY MAKING PEOPLE WHO ARE DESPERATE FOR WANTING TO SEE STUFF ON THE XBOX360 DASHBOARD FOR DIFFERENT LANGUAGES!!</big>

First off you should go to the passport site : Sign up for Hotmail.  Make sure you are not logged in.  Now, here is the important part, the site will ask you where you are from, select either Japan or Europe. Remember, this is the country where the demo is available, not where you really live! You will require some information regarding those countries so Microsoft will allow you to register the e-mail address.

Japan
Postal Code: 150-2345
Province: Tokyo-to
Phone Number: 3201-3331

Germany
Postal Code: 54292
City: Trier
Phone Number: 065112345

You can use any valid address and phone number from the country where the demo is available.

Once you have filled out the info and applied for the Hotmail account, activate it and turn on your Xbox360.  Press the guide button and choose "switch profile" (X Button).  Now create a new profile, and a new Xbox Live Account, make it a Silver account instead of a Gold (so you dont have to pay).  Next you will require the phone number mentioned above to use your passport.  You could theoretically take care of all the passport stuff on the Xbox, but it will go much faster on with a USB Keyboard.

Hope you enjoy the guide! : -)


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 3, 2010)

Whose phone numbers are those?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 3, 2010)

Jap?

JAP?

*<big>JAP??</big>*

>:T


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 3, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jap?
> 
> JAP?
> 
> ...


Not Jap,

JAP<big><big><big><big><big>.</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Whose phone numbers are those?


There not real, trust me.  I abbreviated JAP as for short for Japanese.  Now if it offends people I'll change it.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I am deeply offended by your terminology, please change it.


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Changed.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I was only joking 

I was expecting a sarcastic comment lol


----------



## Thunder (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish people would use JPN instead of JAP :T But uhh, thanks for changin'


----------



## Miranda (Jan 5, 2010)

I already have a German account I used my actual information from my home in Germany and got it haha


----------

